# Mud Fest in Colfax, La. Saterday 31st



## clintbutler (Oct 23, 2009)

any one down to ride? colfax, la. has an awsome 300+ acre place fully dedicated to atvs n trucks. no helmets or anything, byob an get down. they are shoting pics for the new 2010 mudfest calender. bring out ur best. live bands, concessions, a haunted trail for the youngins. see you there:rockn:


----------

